# Where do you BUY your foundations from? Help for a UK artist anyone?!?



## nongoma (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I'm hoping you can help me out. I have finally got enough money to upgrade the foundations in my kit and however I am struggling to find a place that will sell the things I want in one place.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know most people would think that it's kinda strange to buy everything in just one place but I currently live in the UK. Shipping is a big factor. And I have not found a supplier who carries this brands over here. I'd rather pay for teh shipping all in one go. For what I want it, has worked out cheaper to buy from the US. Now here is my dilemma:

I can get the supplies I want from from Camerareadycosmetics.com. But all the things I want are never in stock TOGETHER! So what do I do then? Does anyone know of a similar site that sells the same kinda range?

Just so you know what I would like, my list comprises of this:

*RCMA Shinto and KO sampler palettes 
or 
*Graftobian Hi-Def Glamour Creme Super Palettes in Warm, Nuetral and Cool
*Hi-Def Glamour Creme Palette, Corrector Shades in #Cool 1, Neurtal 3, Neutral 4
*Graftobian 18 colour Lip palette
*Graftobian Hi-def colour corrector 
*ADesign 14 Piece Brush set
*Camera Ready Professional Make-up Apron
*Graftobian 12-Color Dual Finish Foundation Powder Palette 
*Graftobian Creme Blush Palette
*Graftobian Oxyderm moisturiser
*RCMA Foundation Thinner
*RCMA Loose Powder

Can Anyone help?!? I'm starting to think I might have to fork out loads for shipping but dang! There has to be a way around this!!!!

Thank you in advance ladies!


----------



## anita22 (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you tried Screenface (http://www.screenface.com)? They are based in London. They may not have the exact same products for everything on your list but you might be able to substitute with something similar. They definitely have RCMA foundation palettes, thinners, etc, as well as brush sets and colour palettes. Shipping within the UK is probably cheaper than from the US, though I'm not sure how the actual product prices compare to the US with the current exchange rate. Good luck!


----------



## nongoma (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Anita, however I looked into screenface before and they don't carry Graftobian and I was quite keen on their hi-def palettes. I've heard good things. The RCMA Screenface Selection Palette is only 17 colours and I cant get a hold of the second one. and It's well expensive and i work with quite a few differing skin tones. Hence why I'm searching the states for a cheaper alternative. I thought the best thing for me to do was to buy everything over there and get it delivered to a friend who lives in the US then get her to consolidate the whole package for me and send it over here as one big box to save on shipping things separately. Sampler foundation palettes are quite hard to come by in the UK. Have I missed a supplier somewhere?


----------



## slick (Apr 27, 2009)

I would just contact CameraReady and see what the backorder status is on the out of stock products you need.  A lot of the time its the actual manufacturer that can't keep up with product demand.  Mary might be able to tell you when things will come back in stock.  If you're willing to wait a bit she will ship everything together when they come back in stock.  
You could also check paintandpowderstore.com but I haven't a clue if they carry all the things you listed.  Good luck!


----------



## nongoma (Apr 27, 2009)

oh thank you ever so much! I'm gonna see what they carry too!


----------



## Portia73 (May 1, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you, Been checking on Cinema Secrets website for ages and they've been out of stock in a lot of shades, I've given up and ordered Makeup Forever HD  from Guru Emporium in London and will slowly start buying the shades. 

I did order some stuff from another american website and I had to buy hefty custom charges at my local post office. So they don't work out cheaper.


----------



## Portia73 (May 1, 2009)

Camera ready never has the shades in stock either


----------



## nongoma (May 2, 2009)

I happened to check the Camera Ready Website the other day and they had restocked almost everything! so I actually managed to get everything I wanted from them. I've had the stuff shipped to a girlfriend in the US who will consolidate it with an order from paint and powder cosmetics and she'll send it all over here for me. I'm not sure about customs. I'll have to see when it arrives. But I am very happy cause I got everything I wanted! I would love to be able to afford MUFE HD foundation. Maybe later.


----------



## Portia73 (May 5, 2009)

Oh how I wish I had a friend in the USA too..... *puppy dog sad face*


----------



## madame_morbid (May 6, 2009)

Guru Make Up Emporium in Fulham stock the RCMA sampler palettes....just an FYI for anyone else who is looking for them


----------



## nongoma (May 6, 2009)

Thank you! I'll check them out.


----------



## Portia73 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madame_morbid* 

 
_Guru Make Up Emporium in Fulham stock the RCMA sampler palettes....just an FYI for anyone else who is looking for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

just checked, they don't.

and cinema secrets are out of stock again!


----------



## madame_morbid (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Portia73* 

 
_just checked, they don't.

and cinema secrets are out of stock again!_

 
Odd then that there was a shelf full of them when I last visited the shop!!

 Cinema Secrets is stocked in the UK by the below distributor.  No online ordering available, but their mail order service is good.

DMK UK - ADVANCED SKIN AND LASER CLINIC HARLEY STREET, LONDON


----------

